# Cashout button missing in my app as well.



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Show of hands any of you still dealing with this? 

Anyone have any idea why it's happening or when it might be resolved?


----------



## jolietdriver (Sep 27, 2019)

I am having same problem tried to cash out last night around 10pm and seen it. Been checking all day still same. Called them they said they are working on it. No ETA of fix though they said they are opening a ticket for the advice team to look at it,


----------



## Cdaniels (Sep 27, 2019)

Same here ??


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

Geezuz man, Lyft or Uber? 

Need more info than "Missing button". wtf?


----------



## Cdaniels (Sep 27, 2019)

Uber, instant pay button just is not there anymore. Contacted support for the issue and was told :

"Sorry to hear about the trouble. I've reviewed your profile, and it does appear that you meet all the requirements to have Instant Pay enabled on your account. However, we are experiencing a technical issue due to which driver-partners are unable to cash out their earnings via Instant Pay."

If for some reason you are unable to cash out via Instant Pay now, then I would request you to try cashing out after a few hours. You can also try to cash out your earnings at partners.uber.com via desktop. We have already reported this issue to our engineering team and they are working to resolve this issue as soon as possible."

Tried cashing out on the partners website, was not available on there either.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Show of hands any of you still dealing with this?
> 
> Anyone have any idea why it's happening or when it might be resolved?


Click your face, click earnings, scroll down


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Click your face, click earnings, scroll down


I'm not quite sure where the lapse in communication occurred here.

The cash out button in the earnings menu is not there. I've been informed by support that this is a problem which several other people are experiencing.

The entire point of this post being that I clicked my face, clicked earnings, scrolled down, and the button reading "cash out" which normally resides there is now absent, is cause for concern in light of the confounding redundancy of your response.

Is there any further clarification you are in need of? Do I need to construct some form of rudimentary diagram? Do you smell burnt toast right now? Are you wearing your helmet?



wn100804 said:


> Geezuz man, Lyft or Uber?
> 
> Need more info than "Missing button". wtf?


Uber Instant pay is down. The button we click to instantly transfer our earnings to our bank account has been removed altogether. It isn't there.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hard to keep that cash out button coded properly


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I'm not quite sure where the lapse in communication occurred here.
> 
> The cash out button in the earnings menu is not there. I've been informed by support that this is a problem which several other people are experiencing.
> 
> ...


Why act like an incel having a meltdown?


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Why act like an incel having a meltdown?


I just thought your response was a little bit obtuse and i felt like going a little over the top with mine.

I can come across like a dick from time to time, but in my defense, there were two other responses from people experiencing the same issue directly above yours.

The notion of you assuming three seperate people so absurdly inept that we are incapable of navigating the driver app seemed to imply you were game for some light ribbing.

My apologies if you're easily slighted.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

One of the perks of having the latest version of the app? If it's not broke no need to fix it.


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Back to anting.


doyousensehumor said:


> One of the perks of having the latest version of the app? If it's not broke no need to fix it.


I've never updated my driver app. I've learned better than to change ANYTHING when it comes to that app. My wife had her debit card eaten by an ATM and had a duplicate made right there on the spot (since they no longer use the elevated numbers they can just make you a new one right in the bank). It was the same card, checking account, routing #, card number, a duplicatw card, just a new exp. date, so she thought she should update it. ****ed her account permanently. She hasn't been able to use instant pay since.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Back to anting.
> 
> I've never updated my driver app. I've learned better than to change ANYTHING when it comes to that app. My wife had her debit card eaten by an ATM and had a duplicate made right there on the spot (since they no longer use the elevated numbers they can just make you a new one right in the bank). It was the same card, checking account, routing #, card number, a duplicatw card, just a new exp. date, so she thought she should update it. @@@@ed her account permanently. She hasn't been able to use instant pay since.


So you already know. Hopefully they get your IP working again soon


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

Yeah, and the other poor thirsty bastards that need it too. This is, unfortunately, my primary source of income at the moment. Times are hard, but you gotta do anything you can with a little one at home.


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Show of hands any of you still dealing with this?
> 
> Anyone have any idea why it's happening or when it might be resolved?


Day 5 for me and still no resolution. I have logged out on my phone, as instructed by a random U Customer "no" service staff, then logged on my desktop PC into Partners. Uber.com, and clicked on INSTANT Pay, and my PC goes into an extensive thinking mode then get an error message that looks like a JOKE! This company is truly evil, cursed.....in my opinion. Finding it interesting, though, is that Lyft has given me, for first time in over a year back to back trips averaging around $14 - $19 each since I put Uber on hold, pending them letting go of our money! They need to keep our money in their bank by September 30th to please shareholders for 3rd Quarter earnings....this is all intentional on their part, as an Accountant I believe I am correct about this. Last qtr end of June, the news media murdered them over the losses they reported, probably due to overpayment to CEO, CFO, COO, etc milking the company for all they can get. Now, as long as U drivers keep driving between this past week and Tuesday, but U controls use of the cash until they get past September 30th by waiting to deposit our funds Oct 2nd, we drivers have all been manipulated, pimped, used again. Wake up people! U is a high tech company. This is was created by them and s h b fixed the same day. Ck this out, my tips have been trickling in (received another $5+) overnight and I haven't driven for U since Tuesday Morning when they breached their agreement without warning by taking away my INSTANT pay. They are toying with our tip money, too got da#@t!?


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

EyesWideShut said:


> They need to keep our money in their bank by September 30th to please shareholders for 3rd Quarter earnings.


I said the EXACT thing to my better half just yesterday. I think we're on to something.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I said the EXACT thing to my better half just yesterday. I think we're on to something.


Lyft must not be worried about that because their cash out button always works.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Galveston said:


> Why act like an incel having a meltdown?


He wants his MONEY!!!


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> I said the EXACT thing to my better half just yesterday. I think we're on to something.


I don't like being lied to and stung along as if we can't figure out that this is an "INSIDE JOB!" That CEO IS IN THE HOTSEAT SINCE THAT IPO! HE WILL PROBABLY PUT PRESSURE ON UNDERLINGS TO DO WHATEVER TO PROTECT HIS [email protected]#!


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Ubers a technology Company lol


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

gooddolphins said:


> Ubers a technology Company lol


Yes. LOL!!! I STILL HAVE NO RESOLUTION BY UBER OR THE ATLANTA HUB OFFICE NOW 2 WEEKS!!!. NOBODY DOES ANYTHING BUT FEED US A BUNCH OF OF B.S. TO KEEP THEIR JOBS AS BUSY BODIES ACCOMPLISHING NOTHING!



jolietdriver said:


> I am having same problem tried to cash out last night around 10pm and seen it. Been checking all day still same. Called them they said they are working on it. No ETA of fix though they said they are opening a ticket for the advice team to look at it,


Today is Oct. 8th and my IP still isn't working. Mine stopped after added rentals, but the Hub office swear this isn't the source of the problem. They why can't Uber fix a problem they created with their own app? Why aren't we having similar problems getting trips to continue making them money????


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NewspapersIgnizzle said:


> Show of hands any of you still dealing with this?
> 
> Anyone have any idea why it's happening or when it might be resolved?


Uber stole it along with Your Money !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

EyesWideShut said:


> Yes. LOL!!! I STILL HAVE NO RESOLUTION BY UBER OR THE ATLANTA HUB OFFICE NOW 2 WEEKS!!!. NOBODY DOES ANYTHING BUT FEED US A BUNCH OF OF B.S. TO KEEP THEIR JOBS AS BUSY BODIES ACCOMPLISHING NOTHING!
> 
> 
> Today is Oct. 8th and my IP still isn't working. Mine stopped after added rentals, but the Hub office swear this isn't the source of the problem. They why can't Uber fix a problem they created with their own app? Why aren't we having similar problems getting trips to continue making them money????


Thanks for reaching out. We remind you that Uber is a technology company. Thank you for being a valued partner. RESOLVED. -o:


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Has anyone considered that Uber might have run out of money and that is the reason the Instant Pay is not working?


----------



## EyesWideShut (Jul 25, 2019)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Has anyone considered that Uber might have run out of money and that is the reason the Instant Pay is not working?


But why only random drivers and not every driver? One would think that if it was a legitimate problem it would have impacted all drivers. They are now calling it an "outage"! Really? Now if the president had anything to do with rides not being dispatched to bring money in the door, the issue would have been resolved within 5 minutes, but since the IP issue keeps the money in UBER'S bank account longer, Uber, evidently, finds no reason to make solving the issue a priority. Like most other issues where drivers' pay is concerned, Uber puts it low on their to-do list


----------



## NewspapersIgnizzle (May 22, 2019)

ABC123DEF said:


> He wants his MONEY!!!


And I guess anytime you check somebody, and they have neither a valid response, or the humility to admit that what they said was a little off base, they resort to contemporary buzzwords, and/or logical fallacies.

Oh no, logical fallacy? That's a term only an incel would use. Better go cause a weird scene at a screening of Joker to take out my unchecked incel Fury. Even though I'm a 35 year old man 15 year committed relationship with a 12 year old daughter.

And this is all entirely in jest by the way, I genuinely don't mean any disrespect, to anyone.

I really like this community. I just had a rough upbringing, and I developed kind of a hard-edged sense of humor, and I admit, I'll be the first to admit for that matter, that I do use it as a defense/coping mechanism.

Anywho, so the guy who called me and incel, or rather just implied as though I were acting like one, I do apologize as if I came across as somewhat of a dick.

Moving on, my cash out button was only down for a few days.



EyesWideShut said:


> I don't like being lied to and stung along as if we can't figure out that this is an "INSIDE JOB!" That CEO IS IN THE HOTSEAT SINCE THAT IPO! HE WILL PROBABLY PUT PRESSURE ON UNDERLINGS TO DO WHATEVER TO PROTECT HIS [email protected]#!


Now there's your incel behavior.

But I completely understand where he's coming from, it's just I think that's kind of a shitty thing to call anyone, particularly with this stigma Associated to it.

But yeah, "CAPS LOCK: Cruise control for cool."


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> Has anyone considered that Uber might have run out of money and that is the reason the Instant Pay is not working?


You drivers take money way too seriously. Since money is so overrated, here's some badges and stars instead. *toss* Now, get out there and spin those wheels in the name of Big Uber! ?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have a cash out button, but every time I click it, it’s asking me to verify my card, I put in my debit card number and it just sits there with the hourglass of death, when it does finally come up “Transfer Now”, I click it and my card is not on my account and it says Transfer failed

Very frustrating


----------

